# What are your Alli results? Weight Watchers? Does it work?



## xotinkerbellglo (Jan 9, 2008)

Hey ladies,

I have heard of all the side effects and I am willing to deal with them. But I do not have too much weight to lose and I am wondering if it has worked for anyone? The box says I am underweight to take alli but I am not that far underweight. I would rather do weight watchers but they wont help me because they said I am in the healthy range. I cant even begin to figure how many points I could have a day maybe 15? I tried that before and gained weight! hah go figure Help =/


----------



## KimC2005 (Jan 10, 2008)

I am not trying to be rude or anything, but how much do you weigh and how tall are you? Alli is definitely more geared towards those who need to lose more than 5 or 10 lbs. Weight Watchers is a good way to eat.. It keeps you eating healthy portion sizes. Maybe working out and toning up will help you lose some of those extra lbs you want to lose.


----------



## magosienne (Jan 10, 2008)

i second Kim. that said, some MuTers here are on WW, maybe you could ask them more about the point system and see if you need to change something in your daily meals to make them healthier according to your needs.


----------



## xotinkerbellglo (Jan 10, 2008)

Im 5'1 and 130. I would like to be 110. My friend is on alli and I read her book. It says inside that I should have 1200 cals a day and 12gms of fat at each meal. I fall in the range going by alli standards but like I said weight watchers will not help me. They said I am healthy. If I was 8lbs heavier they might. But there are people who are on the maintaince program who are lighter than me at my height so I do not know why they wont help me. I am just as despressed as a very overweight person and I feel that I deserve some help when exerise is just not enough. Ya know?

Btw how do you make a profile like yours Kim? I have troubles with html and i am lost. Is there a page where I can copy the html from or does MUT offer templates?

thanks!


----------



## Nick007 (Jan 10, 2008)

Are you:

Female......score 2

Male........score 8

A nursing mom*......score 12

How old are you?

17**-26........score 4

27-37............score 3

38-47............score 2

48-58............score 1

over 58..........score 0

How much do you weigh?

Enter the first 2 digits of your weight in pounds. For example if you 175, enter 17. If you weigh less than 100 pounds, enter the first digit of your weight in pounds, i.e. for 98, enter 9.

How tall are you?

Under 5'1"...........score 0

5'1 to 5'10"..........score 1

over 5'10"..............score 2

Do you spend most of your day:

Sitting down?......................................score 0

(e.g. as a receptionist, bus driver, cab driver)

Occasionally sitting, but mainly standing?............score 2

(e.g. sales person, housewife, cook, teacher)

Walking most of the time.......score 4

(e.g. waiter, mailman)

Doing physical hard work most of the time?........score 6

(e.g. nurse, gardener, construction worker)

*NURSING MOMS, PLEAS SEE YOUR LEADER OR RECEPTIONIST FOR MORE INFORMATION.

**YOUNG PEOPLE UNDER 17, PLEASE SEE YOUR LEADER OR RECEPTIONIST FOR MORE INFORMATION ABOUT YOUR DAILY POINTS TARGET.

***IF YOUR TOTAL IS LESS THAN 18, YOUR DAILY POINTS TARGET IS 18; IF YOUR TOTAL IS MORE THAN 44, YOUR DAILY POINTS TARGET IS 44.

****RETAKE THIS QUIZ AS YOUR WEIGHT GOES DOWN, AS YOU GET OLDER OR IF YOU CHANGE THE WAY YOU SPEND YOUR DAY.

Weight watchers works, but you have to stick with it!


----------



## magosienne (Jan 10, 2008)

1200 calories a day? i'm on a diet and i eat 1500 a day, just to say 1200 seems a bit low to me, but everyone's different.

to answer your other question, yes MuT offers templates. go there to see them. you can also go there for tutorials. the simplest option is to choose the template you like best, select it, copy and paste it in your "edit options" panel (go to user CP first, then click edit options, scroll down the page and paste it in the "CSS style attributes" window. click "save changes" and that's it




).

thanks nick !


----------



## KimC2005 (Jan 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *xotinkerbellglo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Im 5'1 and 130. I would like to be 110. My friend is on alli and I read her book. It says inside that I should have 1200 cals a day and 12gms of fat at each meal. I fall in the range going by alli standards but like I said weight watchers will not help me. They said I am healthy. If I was 8lbs heavier they might. But there are people who are on the maintaince program who are lighter than me at my height so I do not know why they wont help me. I am just as despressed as a very overweight person and I feel that I deserve some help when exerise is just not enough. Ya know?
Btw how do you make a profile like yours Kim? I have troubles with html and i am lost. Is there a page where I can copy the html from or does MUT offer templates?

thanks!

That is kinda odd about WW, I would think that they would help. I am a little bit heavier than you and I am 5'2. I get about 25 points on WW. My weight is depressing sometimes too. Also try Free Diet Plans at SparkPeople. They offer a lot of great suggestions and have a message board that could give you some ideas about ways to get the weight off. 
MUT offers templates. PM Aquilah or Tony and they will be sure to help you with your profile. I am not good with it either, so I had them help me.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Jan 14, 2008)

I do Weight Watchers and think it is great. However, I am getting ready to try something new like the Biggest Loser and see how that works. It is a constant battle.


----------



## Kathy (Jan 14, 2008)

Here's a thread I started awhile back on Alli. The side effects turn many off, but I lost about 15 lbs. on it and I went off it for awhile just to give my body a break, but I'm going back on to try and lose some more.

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f14...+using+Alli%3F


----------



## Karren (Jan 14, 2008)

We have a local WW chapter that meets here at work and I have never heard that they turned people away because they aren't over weight enough! That's insane!!

I've tried all kinds of diets and what works for me is not a diet but a lifestyle change.... Just 3 things.. Not fancy and no special foods... Portion control aka eat less per meal and healthier doesn't hurt either... Exersize more aka burn up more calories per day and no snacks after dinner... Just add self control and whallaha!! Lol. Lost 50 pounds that way... And need to loose another 10 after the holidays..

Problem I have with going on a diet to loose weight is when you get to your goal and go off your diet then by default you go back to eating the way you were and boom... Back comes the weight!! A never ending series of diets and non-diets...


----------



## daer0n (Jan 14, 2008)

I agree with Karren, but i think what your goal should be is lose fat, not weight, a lot of people think that by losing weight they are doing things right because obviously, they weigh less, but truth is, if you lose fat you will look thinner, lose sizes and not only the weight, maybe you can focus a bit more on resistance excercise instead of only aerobic excersice, and i wouldnt recommend going on a diet because like Karren said, once you get off it the weight comes back and that is because you set your body to be on starvation mode and it tries to save energy by storing fat, so when you get off the diet you gain even more weight since your body is trying to recover what it lost before during the diet. Changing the way that you eat is a lifestyle, not something temporary, if you go on a diet, which is temporary you will only, temporarily lose weight, so what you need to do is change your lifestyle and burn fat and work on building a bit more of muscle so that you burn the extra and unwanted fat.

I recommend reading the book, "Burn Fat, Feed The Muscle", if you want a pdf copy of it let me know, i am sure that, that book will help you understand how you can get rid of the fat and keep it off, it is better to be leaner and toned than to be skinny.


----------



## ceri2 (Feb 26, 2008)

i wonder if keeping under 950kcals is too low??

ive been trying to stick to that..


----------

